# 1hr rated electrical room door rating



## ennisdavis (Jul 3, 2019)

So I have an electrical room, no transformer, 1hr rating, and the door does not go into an exit corridor, Is the door rating 45 or 60 minutes?


----------



## cda (Jul 3, 2019)

What kind of business??

Where is the room 
Inner room off another 

In a storeroom or something


----------



## ennisdavis (Jul 4, 2019)

its in a school, off of a hallway BUT not an exit hall so its off  of a roof.


----------



## cda (Jul 4, 2019)

Ok should have asked

Existing, new or proposed building

IBC or NFPA 101 in play?


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 5, 2019)

IBC I am sure......


----------



## e hilton (Jul 7, 2019)

If the room is 1 hr rated, wouldnt the door need to be the same?


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 8, 2019)

Not necessarily .....What is the exact code reference for requiring the electrical room to be rated for one hour?  Exception to NFPA 13 = 2 hour, Smoke Control room = 1 hour, etc.

IS this an elevator equipment room?  Then the 1 hour fire rated wall(s) is a fire barrier (and/or ceiling) with a 60 min. door (opening protective) required.


----------



## tmurray (Jul 8, 2019)

Our code permits the rating of a door to be lower than the wall it is located in. This is based on the assumption that there is unlikely to be a fire load directly adjacent to a door. In most cases, a 1 hour wall only requires a 45 minute door here in Canada.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 8, 2019)

Not sure I have enough info?

2012 IBC Table 716.5, Exterior walls with a 1-HR rating, MINIMUM fire *door assembly* 3/4-HR = 45-minutes. 
*A door closer and panic hardware may be required depending on the electrical panel amperage. 

If it's determined a corridor, see footnote "b", for testing information

Kinda looks the same as Canada?


----------



## cda (Jul 8, 2019)

Need to know what type of occupancy and where the room is actually located

And is this existing, new, proposed


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 8, 2019)

2015 IBC opening protectives - FIre barriers for a shaft with 1 hour fire resistant rating , 60 min opening protection required . If equipment room for elevator has to be rated the same as the shaft less than 4 stories (i.e. one hour fire barrier), then opening protectives would have to follow suite for a one hour fire barrier shaft.

(IBC section 713.4 - FIre resistance rating for shafts, 3005.4 for elevator machine room requirements, T. 716.5  Opening FIre Protection Assemblies - FIre Barrier having a required fire rating of 1 hour: Shafts min. rating for door = 1 hour)


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Jul 27, 2019)

45


----------

